# Wattwurm,Seeringelwurm



## Neffe (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen!
Jetzt bitte nicht die Hände über dem Kopf zusammenschlagen. Fahre ende Mai das erste mal zum Plattfischangeln nach Holland.
Habe also von dieser Art der Angelei keinen blassen Schimmer. Deshalb ein paar Anfängerfragen. 
Wie weit muss ich mit dem Köder raus?
Habe mal gehört das es einen Trick beim aufziehen der Würmer gibt. Macht man es falsch laufen sie so aus oder überstehen den Flug nicht. Stimmt das?
Besteht ein großer Unterschied zwischen Ringel-und Wattwurm?
Hoffe ihr könnt einem Anfänger wie mir etwas weiterhelfen.
Denn:" Es gibt keine dummen Fragen, nur dumme Antworten!"
Danke euch schon mal im voraus!
Werde dann Bericht erstatten!
MfG
Neffe


----------



## Nordangler (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wattwurm,Seeringelwurm*

Ist schon ok.
Seeringelwürmer halten sich wesentlich besser als Wattwürmer. Deswegen bevorzuge ich sie persönlich.
Bei Seeringelwürmer führst du vorsichtig die Spitze des Hakens durch das Maul ein.

Wie weit der Köder raus muß, liegt an der Umgebung. Wenn es gleich tief ist, reicht es evtl direkt unter Land. Am besten ist es, verschiedene Weiten auszutesten.

Sven


----------



## Neffe (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wattwurm,Seeringelwurm*

Ok vielen Dank!

Muss ich sie dann komplett aufziehen oder nur zur hälfte? Würdest Du eine Ködernadel empfehlen?
Könntest Du mir noch Tipps geben wie ich die Plattfische betäube und absteche und wie ich sie am besten ausnehme? Habe nämlich auch gehört das es da gewisse schwierigkeiten mit geben soll wenn man es noch nie gemacht hat. Nur für den Fall das ich etwas fange.
Danke!
MfG
Neffe


----------



## gerstmichel (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wattwurm,Seeringelwurm*

Moin min jung,#h 

Wattis und Seeringel auf einen Haken, da kann die Platte nicht nein sagen.:q 

Und dann raus mit den Köder, mindestens bis ins Wasser  .

Platten gehören zu den Fischen, wie auch der Aal (so hörte ich in meinem Fischereischeinkurs) die ohne Betäubung direkt getötet werden. Bei der Platte heisst das Kopf ab! #t 

Aber eventuell hilft hier auch der Kiemenschnitt ;+ . Das müssen dir andere sagen.


----------



## Rosi (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wattwurm,Seeringelwurm*

Eine Ködernadel benötigst du auf alle Fälle. Damit ziehst du Wattwürmer so auf, daß sie von Kopf bis Schwanz nicht beschädigt werden (durchs Maul rein, am Körperende raus ) In das hohle Ende der Nadel wird nun der Haken gespießt und so der Wurm aufgefädelt. Hast du den Wattwurm beschädigt, läuft er sofort aus.

Immer komplett aufziehen, die Hakenspitze bleibt frei sichtbar ( weil der Wurm eh in den Hakenbogen rutscht)
Die Seeringler haben Kneifzangen , sei vorsichtig oder schneide zuerst den Kopf ab. Die laufen nicht aus, du solltest sie trotzdem ganz aufziehen, sonst fliegen die losen Teile weg (beim Wurf)

Plattfisch zuerst betäuben, ( eine auf den Kopf ) dann schneide ich den Kopf ab, in Kiemenhöhe. Das Innenleben kommt meist gleich mit.

Besorge dir auch einen Hakenlöser, die Platten schlucken meist tief. Manchmal kannst du eine Untermaßige so retten. Weil die ein kleines Maul haben ist es schwierig ohne Hakenlöser.

Falls du aus einem toten Plattfisch den Haken lösen mußt, schneide vorsichtig. Manchmal ist der auch schon in Kiemenhöhe. Nicht das du die Schnur mit durchschneidest.

Den Biß erkennt man nur schwer, bei Brandung. Es ist ein kurzer Ruck, die Spitze wackelt nach und das was alles. Dann liegt der Fisch und saugt gemütlich am Wurm.

Viel Glück


----------



## gerstmichel (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wattwurm,Seeringelwurm*

>Dann liegt der Fisch und saugt gemütlich am Wurm.<

Das kenn ich doch irgendwoher...#d ;+ #c |gr: |uhoh: |rolleyes #t :q :q :q :q :q :q


----------



## Rosi (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wattwurm,Seeringelwurm*

Ach so, geh in der Dämmerung (Morgendä + 1 St, abends 1 St vor Dämmerung +1St) Da muß was gehen. Wie weit raus? Das ist sehr unterschiedlich, mußt du testen. Hier gibt es auch Boardis, die in Holland an der Nordsee angeln. Ich glaube JimTex und Waldi.


----------



## Ralf-H (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wattwurm,Seeringelwurm*

Moin,
wie schon gesagt, beide Würmer auf einen Haken (nicht sparen !), darauf stehen die Platten, und vorsichtshalber erstmal soweit raus wie möglich. 
Tip zum Ausnehmen:
Wenn der Kopf ab ist, dann bitte sehr vorsichtig sein, weil am Bauchhöhlenende vorne ein verdammt spitzer Knochendorn rausguckt, an dem man sich sehr fiese, entzündungsfreudige Verletzungen holen kann. Besser mit ner Zange abkneifen. 
Tip zur Zubereitung: 
einfach salzen & pfeffern, dann auf kleiner Flamme in Butter braten, etwas Zitrone - sonst nix (= oberlecker).
Viel Spaß und Gruß
Ralf


----------



## gerstmichel (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wattwurm,Seeringelwurm*

>einfach salzen & pfeffern, dann auf kleiner Flamme in Butter braten, etwas Zitrone - sonst nix (= oberlecker).<

und watt is mit:


----------



## Ralf-H (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wattwurm,Seeringelwurm*

........_Scholle in Knoblauch und Butter geschwenkt_..............hört sich auch verdammt gut an - muß ich mal probieren.


----------



## Lionhead (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wattwurm,Seeringelwurm*



			
				gerstmichel schrieb:
			
		

> >Dann liegt der Fisch und saugt gemütlich am Wurm.<
> 
> Das kenn ich doch irgendwoher...#d ;+ #c |gr: |uhoh: |rolleyes #t :q :q :q :q :q :q


 
*Halloooooo Mods,*
*Boardferkelalarm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:q *

*Jan "Lionhead"*


----------



## Rosi (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wattwurm,Seeringelwurm*

Ich setze das Messer gleich hinter dem spitzen Knochen an, dann ist er weg. Sonst mußt du den doch am anderen Ende durchsäbeln. 
Gebraten und In Butter ist wirklich oberlecker. Danach kommt warm aus dem Räucherofen.
Aber Knobi lasse ich weg.

Doch zuerst mußt du mal einen Plattfisch fangen:q


----------



## seaman (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wattwurm,Seeringelwurm*

moin,moin
pass aber auf in Holland gibt es dicke Seeringelwürmer. Die haben vorne im Maul Scheeren,die beissen damit. Das tut nicht weh ,du erschrickst nur ,da du nicht damit rechnest dass ein Wurm beisst
Seaman


----------



## Neffe (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wattwurm,Seeringelwurm*

Vielen dank an Euch alle!

Seid mir wirklich eine große Hilfe!!! Werde dann  Berichten. Allerdings erst ende Mai.
@ gerstmichel:Sag mal ganz im ernst,was sollen diese blöden Kommentare?

An alle andern: Hoffe ich kann mich mal Revangieren!
Bis dahin!
MfG
Neffe!


----------



## gerstmichel (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wattwurm,Seeringelwurm*

@ Neffe, Angelverein Trockener Kescher, hmmm, ist nicht alles was trocken ist...


Welcher blöde Kommentar? Spass verstehst du nicht oder wie? Sorry, for that. Auch ganz im Ernst.


----------



## Peterpaul (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wattwurm,Seeringelwurm*

Ich fands einfach nur lustig! Ist schon ok mal so zwischendurch finde ich! #h  Zumal es ja nicht die Regel hier ist


----------



## gerstmichel (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wattwurm,Seeringelwurm*

Ich weiss auch nicht was das nun sollte. ;+ 

Da gibt man jemanden einen Tip, streut mal ein spässchen ein, und schon wird man angemacht... #c 

Na ja, ist notiert. #4


----------

